# Long post, new owner, lots of Q's!



## ohyouknow (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello 

I just joined last night and have been struggling with my new budgie, and reading a lot of posts here and other resources as well. My mother-in-law bought her for my daughter (9yo) six months ago and he's been on one hell of a trip with her. (The first time I typed out the whole thing here it was so long I figured no one would read it.... so I started over.)

Long story short the poor bird was not handled over the past six months. It lived in a smokey home, and was kept in less than desirable conditions.

I am happy to say I now have this bird - and I have been making some progress over this past week. We bought a cage that is much larger, more toys, and left PLENTY of open room for Dino (like Dinosaur) to stretch and fly about. Wings are not clipped and not sure we ever will... Dino used to flap and go crazy if you approached her cage. Things have progressed, though - I can now put my hand in and get within about 5 inches before she goes into meltdown mode. The only time I have ever touched her was to transfer her from the tiny cage to her new home. She furiously bit and writhed in my hand, and I didn't blame her.

I realize it may be a very long road, but I am happy with the progress thus far. I am just curious if anyone else had a bird come back from a traumatic owner to be a budgie buddy... If so, are there any tips or tricks you can offer?

Side Note: Due to the shifts in my home, I work 3rd, my boyfriend works 1st, and with my daughter in school/away some weekends with MY parents (not HIS parents, seriously questioning their ability to take care of my child some days, and she really does not enjoy going over there....) I know that Dino would be left to her own devices quite often. I figured it would be beneficial for her to have a friend - so I brought home a budgie from my aunt's house... A male we named Rocky. He is quarantined in a different room at the moment, but they have chirped to each other through the walls/doors... he is VERY tame and has unclipped wings. My aunt has a pristine home, multiple birds she has hand raised, and I really do not see him having any medical issues. I quarantine mostly because I'm unsure of the condition of Dino, and have yet to make her appointment yet - I have a question concerning Rocky, though - at this point. Soon after getting him (3 days after Rocky came home with us) he was out of his cage in the back room, hanging out with my daughter. He got out of the room and flew out to the living room where Dino is, and perched on her cage. After a few minutes she decided to let Rocky into Dino's cage. A few minutes later she said Dino was trying to bite his head/neck, and he would scoot away... so my daughter freaked out and came to get me (I was sleeping, due to 3rd shift). I got him out and put him back in his cage. Questions: What I saw, I was not sure was aggression - he did not fight back, just stepped aside... Would you suppose it was just preening or what would I watch for in the future? Also, at this point, should I still keep the quarantine on since the lines have been crossed?? She said he was not in there long, but I don't know. I just know it was NOT how I planned it.

I apologize for the long post. I hope it all makes sense! I considered making multiple posts - but I didn't want to flood the forum. I am really hoping that despite all of my efforts it all works out, just hoping to find any kind of help beyond 'standard' what you do when you bring home your budgie....

Thank you all for your time and for wading your way through my muddled mess!  Any help is much appreciated!

-OhYouKnow-
Dino, Rocky and Family!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't advise on the rescue budgie but I think with the progress you've already made with her you are likely to have a well adjusted budgie given time. 

I think it's a great idea you have a friend for her. 

Yes, absolutely keep him in quarantine even though they have briefly met one another. With your rescue budgie, she it probably going to take a while to settle down and when it's time to introduce them to one another it would be best to take it nice and slowly and let them meet in their cages, side by side before letting them meet face to face. 

I don't think that they were preening one another but it's not something to be especially alarmed about. They will take a little time to get to know one another and hopefully settle down. 
When I fist introduced two hens to my male budgies two of them ignored one another. Jimmy seemed to have no interest in the females at all. Now, he and Sunny are thick as thieves so you'll need to let them settle down and keep an eye on them, but there should be no reason why they won't get along. If they do have problems together, you may have to keep them in their own cages but they will still have one another to talk too.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great job on practicing quarantine, and I would keep up with it if it were me. Bird's use their beak's for everything including showing displeasure and affection. They will no doubt adjust to each other in time and with all thing's budgie, patience on our part is the key. We have a lot of valuable/helpful info here to help you and your birds along, I am still learning new things here regularly...


----------



## ohyouknow (Dec 12, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you  It makes me feel a little better, to say the least!

Working on being as patient as possible!


----------

